# Are you bitter?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

If you're not bitter, do you believe bitter people are worthy of contempt? Just some bitter people? Do you view someone being bitter as an opportunity for you to assert your superiority? Just in some cases? What cases? Please specify below.



> (of people or their feelings or behavior) angry, hurt, or resentful because of one's bad experiences or a sense of unjust treatment.





> *Resentment* (also called *ranklement* or *bitterness*), not classified among Paul Ekman's six basic emotions of surprise, disgust, happiness, sadness, anger, and fear, is the foundation of hatred. Resentment comprises the three basic emotions of disgust, sadness and surprise -the perception of injustice.[1] Resentment is a mixture of disappointment, anger, and fear.[2] As the surprise of injustice becomes less frequent, so too does anger and fear fade -leaving disappointment as the predominant emotion. So, to the extent perceived disgust and sadness remain, so too does the level of disappointment remain.
> Etymologically, the word originates from French "_ressentir_", re-, intensive prefix, and _sentir_ "to feel"; from the Latin "_sentire_". The English word has become synonymous with anger and spite.
> Robert C. Solomon, a professor of philosophy at the University of Texas at Austin, places resentment on the same continuum as anger and contempt, and he argues that the differences between the three are that resentment is anger directed toward a higher-status individual; anger is directed toward an equal-status individual; and contempt is anger directed toward a lower-status individual.[3]
> Resentment can be triggered by an emotionally disturbing experience felt again or relived in the mind. When the person feeling resentment is directing the emotion at himself or herself, it appears as remorse.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resentment


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No, I'm not a bitter person. And I don't think bitter people inherently deserve resentment. Only when they start overly projecting it outward to the point where it constantly affects others negatively is when I start to dislike them.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

The truth is all of us have been bitter at least once in our life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you this bored?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I may be a bit bitter yeah.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I started by looking at the member breakdown*

so I liked it.

Voter

Then not able to see the details of us. Kept in the dark. Locked out

This is typically why I'm so bitter

Under the thumb

can't have, do or see what we want

Who is the most of control of our universe?

The eldest or youngest... any extra axes

pinned down, pushed around by teenage web dev authority.
Thinnest form of control exerted by placement of flash adverts taking priority over a page section you want to see

I'd be happier when dinosaurs or big safari animals were free to emigrate to eat the politicians. Leave it to jungle rhinos, crocs, big cats, chimps, giraffes... swarming

My BSc hons in control systems
nature will find a way


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not bitter, but maybe it's because I'm young and naive.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

bitterly bitter, geuss ive just had one of those lives. but i keep it to myself short of the rare vent thread on here.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh most definitely.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I would describe myself rather as salty.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm not bitter because it's a waste of emotion and inherently makes your life worse. And no bitter people don't deserve resentment they deserve compassion.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

No I'm not bitter about anything really, there's no point. People are how they are, they are DNA times by life experience. To be bitter about someone is to blame them for being born. We are all victims of birth. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

generally NO. I am not a bitter person..... nor am i usually one to harbor a grudge.

If i feel someone was bitter toward me... then that basically is a good way for me to , unfortunately, maybe dislike them. .. But I wouldn't go out of my way to make them feel more inferior that they already probably feel. ...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm extremely bitter.

Mainly for the reason that I've had SO MANY male suitors in my life and yet I am as single as the most virginal virgin here on these boards. I am extremely bitter that in reality, if I wasn't shy as f*** or men weren't as half as passive as they are I could most likely have any guy I wanted.

And everywhere I look 2s and 1s bragging about their love life and it BURNS to the core. It burns that these overweight women or 5'3 men are so happy in relationships and yet me...still alone on a Friday night, and people so interested to know about your dating life cause they assume your bed is rocking harder than the cradle.

Sometimes the world is full of irony, I'm still trying to understand my purpose here.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes,


In the desert
I saw a creature, naked, bestial,
Who, squatting upon the ground,
Held his heart in his hands,
And ate of it.
I said, “Is it good, friend?”
“It is bitter—bitter,” he answered;

“But I like it
“Because it is bitter,
“And because it is my heart.”

STEPHEN CRANE


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sweet as honey.

You could lick me.

Go on. Lick me.

Seriously though, lick me.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Nothing to be bitter about.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Bittersweet. A little sensitive too.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i could not be more bitter


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> i could not be more bitter


salty*


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly no. I'm a lot more sad than bitter. My life is a mess. There is no hope for happiness. It's no ones fault but my own, but it still sucks.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Mostly it depends on people/location. **** gets **** back, and people who don't earn trust and vulnerability don't get it. To some people I'm standoffish and argumentative, to other people I'm the one who hugs them and cheers them up before a phone interview. Most of the time it's somewhere in the middle.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Mostly it depends on people/location. ***** gets **** back, and people who don't earn trust and vulnerability don't get it.*


 This is a really good policy. Sure. It keeps people at a distance and makes sure that you'll have very few close friends but it's pretty good armor as well. Sensitive people need good armor. If you run around exposing your weaknesses to everyone you meet, sooner or later you'll come across someone who will destroy you. People don't really get that. This is really what a lot of SA is all about. Just knowing that there are a lot of twisted cretins out there who will abuse your trust the first time it's convenient.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

bittersweet


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is a really good policy. Sure. It keeps people at a distance and makes sure that you'll have very few close friends but it's pretty good armor as well. Sensitive people need good armor. If you run around exposing your weaknesses to everyone you meet, sooner or later you'll come across someone who will destroy you. People don't really get that. This is really what a lot of SA is all about. Just knowing that there are a lot of twisted cretins out there who will abuse your trust the first time it's convenient.


Better peace and quiet alone than constant crap with others.

It does turn some people off, but at the same time I don't really care. I've seen the people who are turned off because they can't get enough soon enough. They didn't have anything to offer me. I don't need their approval, flattery, drama, neurosis, or anything else to survive.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I often come across as more bitter than I really am because I'm more motivated to express myself when I think life sucks. Whining online is my coping mechanism and it's actually effective. 

When I feel good about something I will just enjoy that feeling and I don't want to waste it away by talking/writing about it. I'm not chronically bitter.

I don't see bitter people as inferior.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never slapped or plotted against kangaroos.
I do'not drink coffee.
Thus, I cannot be bitter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not bitter and I only believe those who are deserve a kick in the nads or pads when their bitterness is directed towards others in an attempt to break down their healthy moods.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a lot less bitter than I used to be, I only get bitter if I'm in an angry mood.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Totally bitter



> Common sources of resentment include publicly humiliating incidents such as accepting negative treatment without voicing any protest, an object of regular discrimination or prejudice, envy/jealousy, feeling used or taken advantage of by others, and having achievements go unrecognized, while others succeed without working as hard. Resentment can also be generated by dyadic interactions, such as emotional rejection or denial by another person, deliberate embarrassment or belittling by another person, or ignorance, putting down, or scorn by another person.


I feel all of these


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I am bitter. I've always had pretty good intelligence and ability to do things, in all areas except social. I can figure out any engine or electronic device or piece of software. I can solve any puzzle, I can make my own food or whatever else I need, I have been driving since 16, working since 16, got pretty damn good grades and yet my life is a complete failure. I'm up to my eyebrows in student debt, will never own a house, had someone I loved as much as possible who died from the worst cancer there is, and basically have nothing to ever hope for besides work some ****ty job I can't stand another 40 years until I die from something terrible.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Bitter like a bad beer. But how can I not be? When everything has been leading to this point...

Life's a ***** and then you die, eh?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Sort of. A little bit.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

It would be weird if I wasn't.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Nah not bitter. More sort of dull yet tingly, kinda like brown sherbet? Or like you're sucking the ghost of a moth, who's wearing a small magical jacket. Im like a psychoactive baked potato...or a speaker cone, made out of your great great grandmothers birth certificate, playing a frank zappa guitar solo. Im like lemonade made out of baked beans, or a christmas tree that was nursed exclusively on beer. A bumblebee in a business suit - prince charming in a full rig out of rusty armour. I'm a fart in a golden elevator


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> Honestly no. I'm a lot more sad than bitter. My life is a mess. There is no hope for happiness. It's no ones fault but my own, but it still sucks.


This


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm so bitter I make kittens cry >


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*more lager for me*

thanks


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh yes I am definitely a bitter person. It is one of my greatest flaws. It's like do me wrong once and I will forever resent you. Okay that is a little exaggerated but still.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah sometimes...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

People tell me I'm sweet...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely not. I always forgive and dismiss my negative past experiences even when the apology never comes. I don't do this out of love at all, but as a favor for myself to continue to move on forward with my life.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> Nah not bitter. More sort of dull yet tingly, kinda like brown sherbet? Or like you're sucking the ghost of a moth, who's wearing a small magical jacket. Im like a psychoactive baked potato...or a speaker cone, made out of your great great grandmothers birth certificate, playing a frank zappa guitar solo. Im like lemonade made out of baked beans, or a christmas tree that was nursed exclusively on beer. A bumblebee in a business suit - prince charming in a full rig out of rusty armour. I'm a fart in a golden elevator


if i had to pick a favorite post ever on this site....


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> if i had to pick a favorite post ever on this site....


You shouldn't encourage me, I'm a pretentious goon ._.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> You shouldn't encourage me, I'm a pretentious goon ._.


*encourages you in the butt*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> *encourages you in the butt*


*wiggles involuntarily* 3;

edit -

*..whilst noticing your avatar's pointing finger and serious expression*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> *wiggles involuntarily* 3;
> 
> edit -
> 
> *..whilst noticing your avatar's pointing finger and serious expression*


it's a very small nonthreatening finger even if that was the case so calm down


----------

